# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  كلية المجتمع بالقطيف

## عفاف الهدى

مين عندو خبر  :huh: 

هل كلية المجتمع الي في القطيف فيها تسجيل السيمستر الثاني ولا لا ؟؟

الي عنو خبر يقولي ها  :noworry: 

تراني انتظر  :rolleyes:

----------


## إيلاف

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
اختي الكريمة .. عفاف الهدى ..

كلية المجتمع في القطيف .. تابعة لجامعة الملك فيصل ..
وللأسف الكليات التابعة للجامعه لا يوجد فيها تسجيل للفصل الدراسي الثاني ..
فيما عدا .. كلية الدراسات التطبيقية و خدمة المجتمع ..
وهي كلية أهلية يعني الدراسة فيها على حسابك ..
وأيضاً يعتمد التسجيل فيها للترم الثاني على حسب الأماكن الشاغرة فقط ..

أمنياتي لكِ بالتوفيق ..
تحياتي .. إيــــــلاف ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

مشكورة خيو ايلاف

ما قصرتي

----------

